
Why Everyone Always Hates Redesigns, Even When They’re Good - k00b
https://onezero.medium.com/why-everyone-always-hates-redesigns-even-when-theyre-good-26776604b5e9
======
k00b
> The “9x effect”: Consumers value what they have as three times better than
> what they stand to gain, while designers overvalue their new creation by the
> same factor. “The result is a mismatch of nine to one, or 9x, between what
> innovators think consumers desire and what consumers really want.”

